# Five Nines Gold - wow!



## kadriver (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a video of Royal Canadian Mint making a 100 kilo gold coin.

They claim that it is five nines purity - magnificent!

I heard in another video that the coin was being sold because the mint went bankrupt - any truth to this?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Disuoesv8eY[/youtube]

kadriver


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 29, 2012)

Kadriver,
Nice find, that video was personally inspirational! 

Thanks and have a good one,
Chris


----------



## Palladium (Jan 29, 2012)

Bankrupt? Somehow i don't see that happening.


----------



## Geraldo (Jan 29, 2012)

The Royal Canadian Mint is the agency which produces Canada's money. It is a Crown Corporation (a spin-off of the government) and is guaranteed to make money, since they literally "make money." So, no, it didn't go "bankrupt."

They tend to make stuff like that for promotional purposes. The standard 1 oz gold coin, the "Maple Leaf" is a popular monetary instrument worldwide and they like to keep promoting themselves so that people continue to buy and use those. I saw on TV a while back that they were also making a 10 kg coin, and they have a 5 oz gold coin at our local post office (the post office sells coins for the Mint). The 5x9 purity is also a promotional tactic - they can say they make the "purest gold coins in the world."

Best Regards, Gerald


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 29, 2012)

After this coin was made, a few investor groups had coins made for themselves as investments. One of those groups KGsomethingORother went bankrupt after buy a coin, least that's how I think I heard the story.


----------



## kadriver (Feb 1, 2012)

That sounds more like it Jack - The Royal Canadian Mint is not going to go bankrupt (if it does, then we are all in trouble).


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

kadriver. the way your going. you will be making 5 - 9s in no time. i just bought 20 1 ounce silver maples ...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## jwebb.m109r (Nov 17, 2017)

Has anyone discovered what the final "Proprietary" refining process is...

They use Wohlwill to achieve 99.95 but in their videos they describe a final process to get to the 5-9s.

I wonder if they recast the sponge into another anode and run it again?


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

5 nines is just crazy. 8) 

When you think that for every "9" you are reducing the contaminants by a whole order of magnitude the mind boggles. It's also totally unviable financially to do it but I guess it's easy when you're using other peoples' money haha.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

anachronism said:


> 5 nines is just crazy. 8)
> 
> When you think that for every "9" you are reducing the contaminants by a whole order of magnitude the mind boggles. It's also totally unviable financially to do it but I guess it's easy when you're using other peoples' money haha.




I was introduced to someone yesterday that had a load of semiconductor scrap. In it I found a spool of 5n aluminum and the gold and palladium scrap had already been discarded. 

Ask Lou about the quantities of 6n gold he refines. It's just nuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > 5 nines is just crazy. 8)
> ...



Yeah but it's taken to that level for specific applications. Take a look at the maths and for us mere mortals it's not worth the extra aggro. Ive got the gear to do 5 nines- it's really no major drama to do so but I don't get any more for it so I don't bother. 8)


----------



## cuchugold (Nov 22, 2017)

What is the premium for 5N and 6N, and who buys it ?. If they advertise 5N, then their stuff is better. The RCM is one of the oldest and most prestigious refiners in the world.

Easiest way to make 5N is to take some 6N and add some copper. :lol:


----------



## Lou (Nov 22, 2017)

Hardly any premium on 5N.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 22, 2017)

As a commercial refiner it’s not always about a premium but shifting the quantities of metal that come through the door to a regular buyer to keep the business moving, sometimes the premium comes from supplying credit to the buyers, there are many ways to make a profit that covers costs and allows a way forward to continue to buy and sell.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 23, 2017)

nickvc said:


> As a commercial refiner it’s not always about a premium but shifting the quantities of metal that come through the door to a regular buyer to keep the business moving, sometimes the premium comes from supplying credit to the buyers, there are many ways to make a profit that covers costs and allows a way forward to continue to buy and sell.



How are you supplying credit to the buyer? Just through a longer settlement instead of instant/7 day/etc?


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 24, 2017)

so whatya say, we all chip in and get one for the forum?


----------



## nickvc (Nov 24, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > As a commercial refiner it’s not always about a premium but shifting the quantities of metal that come through the door to a regular buyer to keep the business moving, sometimes the premium comes from supplying credit to the buyers, there are many ways to make a profit that covers costs and allows a way forward to continue to buy and sell.
> ...



I’m not in the business full time anymore but I would charge around 5% for monthly credit plus fabrication charges and a small uplift on the gold plus the cost of alloys used, this was some years ago and credit is cheaper now, you can use insurance to cover the credit but it costs, there are more ways than one of skinning a cat as the saying goes and finding a way to give decent returns and still make a decent return are many you just have to find them 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 24, 2017)

nickvc said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > nickvc said:
> ...


I get it now! I didn't realize you were supplying an end user, as there are really so few anymore...at least in terms of jewelers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

